# Any updates on Lodi or Diamond Head



## Rufus (Jun 26, 2018)

Are there any updates on the Lodi steam show or on the Diamondhead Mississippi show? I go for a little while


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

The “Summer Steam Up” is still a go at Lodi California.
The dates are September 29th through October 3rd 2021.
There is still time to sign up.
Look up Summer Steamup on google for more information
.


----------

